# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Annuaire des certifis, inscrivez-vous

## khayyam90

Bonjour  tous,

Comme vous le savez certainement, Developpez propose un annuaire des certifis, toutes technologies confondues. On y retrouve notamment toutes les certifications Microsoft et bon nombre de certifications du monde Oracle. 

 ::arrow::  http://www.developpez.com/certifications/

Si vous possdez une certification qui n'est pas prsente sur la page http://www.developpez.com/certifications/, faites-le savoir en indiquant prcisment le titre de la certification, son logo et un descriptif, et j'ajouterai cette nouvelle certification  la liste. Vous pourrez ainsi vous y inscrire.

Merci

----------


## yimson

Bonjour Khayyam90,

Juste pour te signaler que la certification intitule ci-dessous ne figure pas dans la liste des certifications sur le site.

*Oracle Certified Associate Oracle Database Administrator 11g*

C'est une certification de la suite Oracle qui permet de capitaliser des expriences en administration de bases de donnes Oracle 11g. Elle est acquise aprs une premire certification qui est intitule *Oracle SQL Fundamentals 11g* . Cette dernire ne donne pas droit  un certificat, mais est un pr-requis pour celle intitule au tout dbut.

Bien vouloir l'intgrer  la liste des certifications du site.  :;):   :;): 
Tu trouveras en pice jointe le logo de cette certification.

Respectueusement.

----------


## khayyam90

> Juste pour te signaler que la certification intitule ci-dessous ne figure pas dans la liste des certifications sur le site.
> 
> *Oracle Certified Associate Oracle Database Administrator 11g*


je l'ai rajoute, merci  ::):

----------


## tomasi

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'ajouter les certification Salesforce dans la liste ?

http://certification.salesforce.com/

----------


## khayyam90

> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-il possible d'ajouter les certification Salesforce dans la liste ?
> 
> http://certification.salesforce.com/


j'ai ajout les certifications salesforce, tu peux ds  prsent demander  les voir apparatre sur ton profil si jamais tu en as l'une ou l'autre.

----------


## yjaquier

Bonjour Khayyam90,

Je pense qu'il manque galement:

Oracle Certified Professional Oracle Database Administrator 11g

La suite "logique" de:

Oracle Certified Associate Oracle Database Administrator 11g

Cordialement.

----------


## khayyam90

> Bonjour Khayyam90,
> 
> Je pense qu'il manque galement:
> 
> Oracle Certified Professional Oracle Database Administrator 11g
> 
> La suite "logique" de:
> 
> Oracle Certified Associate Oracle Database Administrator 11g
> ...


et voil, c'est ajout

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour,

Juste une petite question, si vous le permettez. Quand on n'a plus la certification, MVP Microsoft (Word, Excel et PowerPoint, pour Microsoft France, Word pour Microsoft tout court), dans mon cas, peut-on (doit-on) l'indiquer ?

Pour l'instant, je me suis abstenu de l'indiquer parce qu'il me semble que ce serait plus appropri (plus honnte) de ne l'indiquer que si cela pouvait s'accompagner de l'indication que la certification en question n'est plus valide.

----------


## waste

]Bonjour, 

Il manque la certif ibm power systems , je vous mets le logo 

merci, 


[IMG][/IMG

----------


## Metalman

A tout hasard :

Il y a la certif' ITIL prsente....
Mais il serait bien de mettre les 5 niveaux !

http://www.itil-officialsite.com/Qua...ionScheme.aspx

La plus basique tant la "Foundation", et la "Master Qualification" tant la plus haute.
Il serait utile de les sparer comme pour CCNA, car la Foundation est "vraiment" gnrique (je suis en attente de rsultat dessus, et d'aprs les formateurs le processus de certification au del de l'Intermediate est beaucoup lourd qu'un simple QCM).

----------


## khayyam90

j'ai ajout les certifications listes jusque l. 
Concernant la date de validit, les MCP n'ont pas de date de premption. C'est juste que si tu es MCP sur asp.net 1.0, a ne vaudra plus rien, mais tu le resteras. Si tu as une certif qui expire, c'est  toi de l'enlever, Developpez.com ne peut pas deviner ces subtilits.

----------


## Oussapik

Bonjour,

un message pour vous informer que les certifications suivantes proposes par Cloudera sur l'cosystme Hadoop ne sont pas prsentes (avec les descriptions officielles) :
- Cloudera Certified Developer for Apache Hadoop ("Individuals who achieve Cloudera Certified Developer for Apache Hadoop (CCDH) accreditation have demonstrated their technical knowledge, skill, and ability to write, maintain, and optimize Apache Hadoop development projects.")
- Cloudera Certified Administrator for Apache Hadoop ("Individuals who achieve Cloudera Certified Administrator for Apache Hadoop (CCAH) accreditation have demonstrated their technical knowledge, skill, and ability to configure, deploy, maintain, and secure an Apache Hadoop cluster.")

Le logo est celui de Cloudera. Exemple ici.

Merci

----------


## brunolf

Bonjour,

Un message pour vous signaler que les diffrentes certifications IBM Cognos ne sont pas prsentes dans la liste.


Notamment celle-ci que je viens d'obtenir ;-)

 IBM Certified Designer - Cognos 10 BI Reports


La liste des certifications IBM Cognos est ici : http://www-03.ibm.com/certify/certs/ba_index.shtml

Cdlt

Bruno

----------


## khayyam90

j'ai rajout les certifications Cloudera et j'ajouterais prochainement les certifs IBM Cognos.

----------


## A&Nexus

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'ajouter la Certification Fortinet FCNSP (Professionel) et FCNSA (Administrative) ?
Ce sont les deux seuls qui existent dans le cursus Firewall.

Merci.

----------


## FATENMRABET

certificat en informatique et internet C2I

----------


## khayyam90

> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-il possible d'ajouter la Certification Fortinet FCNSP (Professionel) et FCNSA (Administrative) ?
> Ce sont les deux seuls qui existent dans le cursus Firewall.
> 
> Merci.


ajout

----------


## A&Nexus

Merci.
Cela met peut-tre un temps  s'afficher.
Lorsque l'on cliques sur "Dclarer vos certifications" elles ne s'affichent pas.

----------


## Jerome Briot

::salut:: 

mme si elles ne sont pas encore trs rpandues, pourrais-tu ajouter les deux certifications MATLAB existantes au niveau de "Certified MATLAB Associate and Professional" sur cette page

Les zip contenant les deux images : http://www.mathworks.fr/brandguide/d...rtMATLAB-a.zip et http://www.mathworks.fr/brandguide/d...rtMATLAB-p.zip

 ::merci::

----------


## khayyam90

> mme si elles ne sont pas encore trs rpandues, pourrais-tu ajouter les deux certifications MATLAB existantes au niveau de "Certified MATLAB Associate and Professional" sur cette page
> 
> Les zip contenant les deux images : http://www.mathworks.fr/brandguide/d...rtMATLAB-a.zip et http://www.mathworks.fr/brandguide/d...rtMATLAB-p.zip


je les ai rajoutes

----------


## ram-0000

2 Certifications Fortinet (firewalls)
FCNSA : Fortinet Certified Network Security AdministratorFCNSP : Fortinet Certified Network Security Professional

Images attaches

----------


## ram-0000

> 2 Certifications Fortinet (firewalls)
> FCNSA : Fortinet Certified Network Security AdministratorFCNSP : Fortinet Certified Network Security Professional
> 
> Images attaches


C'est fait, je viens de les rajouter. Pour les responsables qui ne le saurait pas, la page de gestion des certifications est celle ci : http://<rubrique>.developpez.com/certifications/admin

----------


## Christophe LAPORTE

Bonjour

Aucune trace des certifications trainer, master et architecte.

Merci

Christophe

----------


## Bundy*Al

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous ajouter la certification ISTQB testeur logiciel niveau fondation => ISTQB Certified Tester Foundation Level  (http://en.gasq.org/certification/ist...ion-level.html et http://www.cftl.fr/index.php?id=15 pour plus d'info).

Je joins un logo qui devrait faire l'affaire :


Merci

----------


## rvduclos

Bonjour,

il existe aussi des certifications pour l'ERP SAGE X3.
SAGE ne prcise pas sur ses logos si c'est une certification fonctionnelle ou technique. (http://www.sage.fr/espaces/portals/4...rtifonline.pdf)

j'ai trouv sur les images du net celles qui correspond :
pour 2008

pour 2013


je ne sais pas ce que vous allez pouvoir faire avec a !
Merci.

----------


## FSiebert

Bonjour,

Parmi les certifications Oracle, pourriez-vous ajouter la certification _Oracle Database SQL Expert_ ?
Plus d'informations sur http://education.oracle.com/pls/web_...g_id=38&lang=F et https://education.oracle.com/pls/web...arams=p_id:205 :



> Oracle Database SQL Certified Experts demonstrate the complete set of skills required for working with the powerful SQL programming language and have mastered the key concepts of a relational database. SQL Experts understand how to use the advanced features of SQL in order to query and manipulate data within the database, control privileges at the object and system level, and use advanced querying and reporting techniques. They are able to manipulate large data sets and understand storing and retrieving dates according to different time zones. They are also knowledgeable about the concepts of controlling access and privileges for schema objects.


Le logo peut tre trouv sur http://www.mikis-theodorakis.info/OCE_ODbSQL_clr.jpg

Merci d'avance

----------


## khayyam90

fait jusque l.

----------


## FSiebert

> fait jusque l.


Merci, j'ai plus qu' russir l'examen maintenant  ::aie::

----------


## ojo77

Bonjour,

J'ai la certification suivante :

Oracle Certified Expert, Oracle Database 11g Release 2 SQL Tuning

Logo en PJ

Cordialement

----------


## vivasoftmle

Bonsoir

Voici l'icne de certification MDevOnLine.


Peux-tu l'ajouter?
Merci

http://www.vivasoft.be

Le code html pour ma certification: 

<a title='PRESTATAIRE MDevOnline' href='http://www.mdevonline.fr/freelance-cobol-unix-oracle-mysql-mdevonline-mlessire.html'><img alt="PRESTATAIRE MDevOnline" src=
'http://www.mdevonline.fr/images/certif.php?nickname=mlessire' border='0' /> Prestataire<br />
MDevOnline</a>

----------


## khayyam90

j'ai rajout les 2 certifs oracle et mdevonline.

----------


## ouss_sk8

la nouvelle certification sur Zend 2
*Zend Framework 2 Certified Architect*

----------


## oksy_gueu

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous ajouter  la liste des certifications les deux ci-dessous ?

- Oracle Solaris 10 System Administrator Certified Associate
- Oracle Solaris 10 System Administrator Certified Professional

----------


## khayyam90

Je viens de rajouter ces 3 certifications dans la liste.

----------


## Pomalaix

Bonjour

Dans la rubrique Oracle, pouvez-vous ajouter celles-ci ?

Oracle Database 12c Administrator Certified Professional :


Oracle Database 11g Security Certified Implementation Specialist :

Ce logo de spcialiste certifi est commun  plusieurs certifs, et c'est donc ici le libell qui est dterminant.
Je suis,  ma connaissance, l'un des trs rares franais  possder cette certification sur les options de scurit Oracle.

----------


## khayyam90

j'ai rajout les 2 certifs oracle

----------


## 3logy

Il y a la Certification ISAQB pour Architecte.

----------


## mchoucroun

Serait-il possible de rajouter les certifications Lotus suivantes:
CLP: (Certified Lotus Professional)
Notes R4 System Administration I
Notes Application Developer R4
Notes R4 Application Developer I
Domino R5 Application Develoment Update R5
Domino Web Application
Notes Notes Principal Developer R4

CLS ::(: Certified Lotus Specialist)
Ensemble de 3 certifications (je ne dtaille pas plus)

PCLS ::(: Principal Certified Lotus Specialist)
Ensemble de 4 certifications (je ne dtaille pas plus)

Merci

----------


## Darth Frost

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'ajouter la certification Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer. Win 8 app Store.
Merci

----------


## m.naggara

Bonsoir:
pouvez vous ajouter la certifications CCDA  de cisco?

----------


## kitachi

Bonjour, bonjour,

Je sais que c'est un forum de dv, mais j'ai vu des traces infimes de test alors je me demandais si on pouvait rajouter les certifications CFTL ? (ISTQB, REQB,...)

----------


## Tackedowno-sama

Je suis peut-tre Hors-Sujet sachant que ce ne sont pas des Certifications de dveloppement, si c'est le cas ignorez mon poste.

Les Certifications suivantes sont manquantes:

DATA CENTER VSPHERE 5
VMware Certified Associate - Data Center Virtualization (VCA-DCV)
VMware Certified Professional 5  Data Center Virtualization (VCP5-DCV)
VMware Certified Advanced Professional 5 - Data Center Administration (VCAP5-DCA)
VMware Certified Advanced Professional 5 - Data Center Design (VCAP5-DCD)
VMware Certified Design Expert 5 - Data Center Virtualization (VCDX5-DCV)

CLOUD
VMware Certified Associate - Cloud (VCA-Cloud)
VMware Certified Professional - Cloud (VCP-Cloud)
VMware Certified Advanced Professional  Cloud Infrastructure Design (VCAP-CID)
VMware Certified Advanced Professional  Cloud Infrastructure Administration (VCAP-CIA)
VMware Certified Design Expert  Cloud (VCDX-Cloud)

END USER COMPUTING
VMware Certified Associate - Workforce Mobility (VCA-WM)
VMware Certified Professional 6 - Desktop (VCP6-DT)
VMware Certified Professional 5 - Desktop (VCP5-DT)
VMware Certified Advanced Professional - Desktop Administration (VCAP-DTA)
VMware Certified Advanced Professional - Desktop Design (VCAP-DTD)
VMware Certified Advanced Professional - Desktop Design (VCAP-DTD)*

NETWORK VIRTUALISATION
VMware Certified Professional  Network Virtualization (VCP-NV)
VMware Certified Implementation Expert  Network Virtualization (VCIX-NV)
VMware Certified Design Expert  Network Virtualization (VCDX-NV)

CLOUD APPLICATION PLATFORM
Certified Spring Professional
Certified Spring Web Application Developer
Certified Spring Enterprise Integration Specialist

----------


## A&Nexus

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible de rajouter la certification suivante :
Citrix Associate Virtualization (1Y0-200)
Managing Citrix XenDesktop 7 Solutions

Je vous joins le logo en pice jointe.


Merci d'avance.

----------


## silversilkroad

Je vous prie de bien vouloir ajouter un espace certification Adobe. Merci

----------


## khayyam90

voil, j'ai rajout les certifications jusqu'ici. 
@silversilkroad Merci de prciser quelles certifs Adobe tu veux

----------


## FrancisGernet

Il existe (existait ?) deux certificats Apple Os X.
Je ne sais pas s'ils mritent de figurer :
- Apple Certified Support Professional
- Apple Certified Technical Coordinator

Cordialement,
-- 
Francis

----------


## OlivierCroisier

Hello, 

Je suis formateur agr pour la formation Java Specialist (javaspecialists.eu), pourriez-vous la rajouter ?
Je suis dans la liste des formateurs : http://www.javaspecialists.eu/contact.jsp
J'ai aussi un certificat qui prouve que j'ai suivi la formation (y'a pas de certificat spcifique pour les formateurs)

Merci !

----------


## OlivierCroisier

Par ailleurs (suite du message prcdent), j'ai aussi le certificat du MOOC MongoDB, mais je ne vois pas de Mongo dans la liste des certifs.

----------


## flipper1162

Bonjour,
est-ce possible d'ajouter les certifications SOPHOS notamment  SOPHOS ARCHITECT.
cordialement

----------


## luc desruelle

bonjour est-il possible d'ajouter la certification : Certifi LabVIEW Architecte de la socit National Instruments

merci

----------


## khayyam90

J'ai ajout les certifications jusque l, mais je m'tonne que personne n'ait russi d'ajouter lui-mme ces certifs

----------


## Oppenheimer

Bonjour Khayyam90,

Est-ce que les certificats tatiques (en cole, non propritaires) ont leur place?

-Personne n'a encore pos cette question ?

D'avance merci pour votre rponse.

----------


## Oppenheimer

Khayyam90,

Excusez-moi de vous dranger, mais dans "certifi", il y a certificat, et tout diplme en cole en est un.

J'ai finalement trouv comment aller dans le profil pro (y a une astuce); je me verrai peut-tre dans l'obligation de joindre le certificat fdral  la place du CV. (En effet, il y a la possibilit de constituer son CV en mode formulaire, donc a ferait doublon).

En tous cas, flicitation quand-mme pour le profil pro !

----------


## Oppenheimer

Je suis un peu tonn de cette absence de rponse - ce qui m'tonne le plus, c'est que dans un monde de morales bien pensantes, consistant  promouvoir le logiciel  source ouverte (open), avec LibreOffice comme exemple utilis prioritairement par Developpez , on se propose de n'voquer que les certificats propritaires, du type Oracle  mille francs la journe fois dix jours (dix-milles euros).

De plus, ces certifications spcialises ne remplaceront jamais un cursus estudiantin, elle permettent plus un approfondissement complmentaire (si ce n'est que certaines coles, en Suisse, incluent une certification SAP, par exemple, comme dans la HES du Valais).

Pas besoin de crer une certification par cole, mais simplement par niveau; (ENS - Bachelor ou Master, mais sans prciser le lieu).

Je ne connais pas tout le systme franais, mais si je peux aider, pour la Suisse, il y a essentiellement quatre niveaux (de base: Certificat fdral de capacit, deux ans complmentaires pour l'informatique de gestion: on parle d'ES (cole suprieure), HES (haute cole spcialise) qui mne obligatoirement au bachelor, et une des deux EPF (cole polytechnique fdrale) qui va jusqu'au master).

Pour revenir  la liste, on pourrait sparer entre certifications propritaires et en cole, pour plus de clart. Il y aurait encore une certification additionnelle; je sais qu'il est convenu de mpriser cela, mais Free propose de former et certifier des talents - ce serait ni une certification propritaire, ni en cole.

Je crois normment  ce type de schma. N'oublions pas qu'Einstein - qui n'avait pas eu son Bac (mme s'il a eu un quivalent) - a eu l'opportunit en Suisse de devenir aprs le diplme, le plus gnial des physiciens  ce jour. Et je crois encore plus  ce schma de succs en informatique; il est effectivement trs connu que des talents n'ayant quasiment aucune connaissance de bachelier, se sont rvls tre des programmateurs talentueux. N'oublions pas ces choses!..

----------


## keepmoving

Bonjour,

je suis Certified Scrum Master (Scrum Alliance) et Professional Scrum Master I (Scrum.Org).

Je ne trouve pas le PSM I dans la liste. Serait-il possible de l'ajouter ?


Merci d'avance,

S.

----------


## khayyam90

J'ai rajout la Professional Scrum Master

@Oppenheimer : cette page n'est pas faite pour mettre des diplmes universitaires. La notion de certification est assez claire dans le domaine informatique, et a n'a rien  voir avec le monde universitaire / scolaire.

----------


## luc desruelle

bonjour est-il possible d'ajouter :
NI Certified LabVIEW Developer (CLD)
merci

----------


## fedfil

Bonjour,

Est-ce que les certifications Jahia rentre dans ce cadre ?

https://www.jahia.com/premiers-pas/formations

Cordialement,

----------


## Bam92

Bonjour

Pourrait-on ajout les certifications ECDL Start et full?

----------


## ddflux

Une certification peu connue : CCNA Industrial , pourrait peut-tre tre ajoute  la liste.
Cordialement

----------


## ddflux

bonjour , 

Serait il possible de rajouter la certification Cisco " CCNA Industrial" , c'est un mlange des technologies Cisco et des technologies du fabricant d'API industriels Rockwellautomation (ABB).
j'ai le logo mais il ne passe pas en pice jointe (jpeg 300*300). Merci

----------


## perenono

Bonjour,
    je possde la double certification alfresco : admin et engineer

Alfresco Content Services Certified Administrator


Alfresco Content Services Certified Engineer


    est ce que cela peut tre ajout?
merci bonne journe
Noel

----------


## gabriel21

Est il possible de rajouter la certification RHCSA ? 
Description :
Un professionnel de l'informatique qui a obtenu la certification RHCSA (Administrateur systme certifi Red Hat) possde les comptences fondamentales d'administration de systme requises pour grer des environnements Red Hat Enterprise Linux. La certification s'obtient aprs avoir russi l'examen RHCSA (Red Hat Certified System Administrator) (EX200).
Site diteur : 
https://www.redhat.com/fr/services/certification/rhcsa

Merci

----------


## ccaamm

Est-il possible de rajouter la vrification des signatures manuscrites  ?, (sachant qu'il convient toutefois de faire modifier l'ISO 9001, qui n'est pas encore en adquation...)

Nota : la signature est forcment une technologie de l'information, (au mme titre que l'informatique).

PS : vous pouvez modrer (ou stocker) cette demande pendant un certain temps. Rien n'est press. Merci
ccaamm

----------


## Marco20290

Bonjour, 

Les ditions ENI proposent des certifications ligibles au CPF, il serait peut tre intressant de les rajouter ...

J'ai rcemment pass la certification DBA PostgreSQL et j'aimerais que ce soit valoris.

https://www.certifications-eni.com/f...postgresql.htm

Merci et bonne journe

----------


## Productivix

je suggre d'ajouter cette formation du Reacteur qui vous permet d'obtenir une double certification :

    La certification Dveloppement de site Web et d'application Mobile, reconnue dans l'cosystme startup.

    Le titre RNCP de Niveau 6 (Bac+3/4) Concepteur Dveloppeur d'Applications, certifi par l'tat et dlivr par le Ministre du Travail.
en temps complet ou partiel

----------


## Manequin

Bonsoir  tous.
Je viens d'avoir les certifications OCA et OCP ORACLE 11GR2.
Mon soucis c'est que je n'arrive pas  les dclarer au niveau de mon profil.

Je l'ai dj fait mais on me dit que c'est en attente.

Cordialement

----------


## perenono

Bonjour,
   j'ai cette anne pass la certification Rancher Operator: Level 1, je suis tonne de ne pas la trouv ni de formation autour de la conteneurisation qui prend pourant une place importante.
   Certification/formation disponible sur le lien : https://community.suse.com/courses/4242073/content
Bonne journe

----------


## bigbear67

via le site web 
https://cyberini.com/formations/
avec mes heures de cpf j'ai obteni une certification 
cyberscurit

on pourrais la rajouter ?

j'ai aussi celle 
de programing hub et de HackerX

Merci beaucoup

----------


## fantome angel

Bonjour

Les certifications suivantes sont absentes
 * CPP, CPA (bres toutes les certifications en C, C++ de la C++ institute https://cppinstitute.org
   ma certification CPP, logo https://cppinstitute.org/wp-content/...019/09/cpp.png

 * les Certifications PSM aussi, pour Scrum Master sont absentes
   Le site de refrence pour les logo www.lagiste.fr

----------


## daerlnaxe

Coucou, j'avais m̶e̶ ̶l̶a̶ ̶p̶̶t̶e̶r̶ vous faire part de ma grande joie d'tre certifi ce jour az-104 (Microsoft Azure Administrator) et je n'ai pas pu ajouter en proposition le logo etc etc...

(En passant, c'est surtout que mme si je me prends la tte avec certains j'adore ce site et surtout quelques uns qui sont actifs et purement gnialissimes et que j'espre galer un jour, entre autre un certain Chris et un certain M-avec-un-joli-bouc-comme-avatar...  Mais bon ils reoivent dj tellement de compliments que je me demande si c'est une bonne ide de les nommer).


Bon pour revenir  nos moutons, et non notre bien aim bouc, voici l'url du logo.

----------

